# Medical conditions



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Although it says in the literature that medical exams are only to check that you will be around long enough to bring up the child, I am worried about discrimination against me as a disabled parent. I am in severe pain all the time and I have to take some very strong medication, but the only side-effects are tiny things like nausea so no issues there. I am worried they will decide that my difficulties will interfere with bringing up a child. 

Has anyone else with a long-term condition been through the medicals? How did it go?


----------



## JillAlan (May 20, 2003)

Hi

We are looking at adoption and are going for our medicals soon. My husband has rheumatoid athritis and takes strong pain killers etc, we were worried that this would affect our chances but social services have said that it is not a problem.

Good luck, love Jill


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Clarabel
my dh is disabled too, he suffers from degenerated lower lumbar discs, (attributed to his time in H M Forces) and now has arthritis. He too is on various drugs and pain killers to help him get through the day and night.
We too were slightly concerned about it affecting our being accepted, and were told no.
Hope that puts your mind at rest a little hon 
take care and good luck
Angel
XX


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Clarabel

I think it very much depends on the doctor who sees you and what they put in your form and the doctor who sits on your panel.

We had our medicals just after the excesses of Xmas and a holiday and so had both put a bit of weight on (dh more than me). The Dr at panle picked up on his high BMI due to the increased health problems associated with being overweight.

There's no straight answer with this one I'm afraid. Have you made any enquiries with your local Social Services department to askt hem about the criteria in more detail?

Good luck
Karen x


----------

